# Welcome to the fold garyc



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

>


F**k me. That was an assumptive close.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

and you've gone again..... ???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LET ME IN!! ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

gary your very own thread how nice


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Right - after a bit of a communication mess up, Gary's agreed to help out by becomoing a moderator of this board.

Thanks Gary (and Kev P for dreaming up this crazy idea).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

...and he's back again!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

your giving gary all that power this should be fun [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> your giving gary all that power this should be fun [smiley=help.gif]


Moderation in all things. Heh. Heh.


----------

